# Kunstfelsen



## buddler (5. Dez. 2010)

hallo zusammen!
bin schon seit geraumer zeit mit dem thema kunstfelsen beschäftigt.
die teile sehen ja echt irre aus.der phantasie sind dabei ja keine grenzen gesetzt.
ich würde mich für eine felswand interessieren mit integrietem wasserfall.der aufbau soll schon etwas höher und breiter werden.
hat jemand schon erfahrung in der herstellung von kunstfelsen?
welche farben werden dafür eingesetzt?bezugsquelle?
ich hoffe mal,dass mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann.
gruß jörg


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Da gibt es verschiedene Ansätze, Du kannst den zu.B. aus Kaninchendraht formen, mit GFK belegen und dann verputzen. Oder Du machst die Unterkonstruktion aus Styrodur, anstreichen und der Farbe Sand beimischen. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## buddler (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

hallo wuzzel!
die unterkonstruktion wollte ich aus estrichmatten und kaninchendraht formen.
anschließend mit gewebematten und draht bespannen.dann beton drauf.
allerdings ist mir die farbe noch ein rätsel.angeblich soll die ja nicht abgehen.
um welche farbe handelt es sich denn dabei?


----------



## buddler (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

damit ihr euch das vorstellen könnt wie ich das meine.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZynkmM0Ppe8&NR=1


----------



## Nikolai (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hallo Jörg,

Mit Beton kannst Du dir beliebig schöne Steine formen. Zur Gewichtsreduzierung kann man auch im Innern Styropor oder ähnliches einbetten und mit Kanickeldraht umhüllen.
Bei der Gestaltung gießt Du erst eine grobe Form und läßt sie, je nach Temperatur 1/2 bis 1 Tag abbinden.
Danach kannst Du Konturen einschnitzen und wenn Du willst, mit viel Wasser die Oberfläche glatt verreiben.
In Baumärkten gibt es Pulver zum Betonfärben in schwarz, ziegelrot und Lehmgelb.
Erste Versuche habe ich damit schon gemacht. Zur Farbtiefe mußt Du erst Versuche anstellen.
Mein Vorhaben im Frühjahr ist, Rohlinge mit flüssigem und eingefärbten Beton zu übergießen. Nachdem die Schicht angetrocknet ist, das Gleiche mit einer anderen Farbe wiederholen usw. Sobald mehrere Farbschichten aufgetragen sind und leicht abgebunden haben, werde ich den Felsen abreiben, so daß die verschiedenen Farbschichten zu Tage kommen. Bin nun selbst gespannt auf das Ergebnis.

Für meine Mauer, die aus Platzgründen möglichst dünn werden sollte, habe ich die ersten Versuche gestartet.
Das sieht zur Zeit so aus:

 

Darauf wollte ich eigentlich die Farbschichten anbringen, aber im Moment läuft hier das Experiment "Moosansiedlung".https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29681/?q=Nikolai Mal sehen was daraus wird.

Eine häßliche Betonkonstruktion habe ich ziegelrot verputzt und ein Ziegelmuster eingeritzt.

 

mal sehen ob das so bleibt. Der vordere Teil ist gerade Naß, deshalb dieser Unterschied in der Farbtiefe.

Gruß Nikolai

PS: Je feiner der Sand für die Betonmischung, um so glatter wird die Oberfläche. Zur Immitation von glattpolierten Findlingen wäre eine Kunstharzbeschichtung denkbar.


----------



## buddler (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

hallo!
damit hast du mir schon mal sehr geholfen.
ich hatte auch irgendwie diese wand in erinnerung.nur konnte ich sie dem user nicht mehr zuordnen.die ist doch schon mal klasse geworden.scheinst ja ein händchen dafür zu haben.
gruß jörg


----------



## klaus e (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

n'Abend Jörg,
wir basteln uns solche Sachen aus Terrazzo, so auch den "Sprudelstein" am Anfang des Bachlaufes. Ein Wasserfall sollte damit auch recht einfach umzusetzen sein. Vorteil dieses Verfahrens: Es ist nicht so schwer wie eine dicke Betonkonstruktion, aber dennoch haltbar. Alle Figuren und auch der Sprudelstein sind orts- und damit winterfest.
Suche doch mal mit dem Begriff "Terrazzo", da wirst du im Archiv sicherlich fündig


----------



## toschbaer (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hallo Jörg,
ich habe es seinerzeit ein wenig rustikaler gebaut 


> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15730[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Die Mischung ist 1Teil Sand: 1Teil 6mm Perlkies: 1Teil Zement
> ...


----------



## buddler (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

moin!
das freut mich ja sehr,dass es noch andere leute gibt,denen kein experiment zu verrückt erscheint.
werde wohl mal mit kleineren teilen wie z.b. steckdosenabdeckungen beginnen,um überhaupt mal zu sehen,wie sich das material verarbeiten läßt.
hoffentlich hab ich mal zeit dafür.
danke euch für die tipps.
jörg


----------



## buddler (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

erste tests--------trasszement mit einem teil sand vermischt war nicht so der hit.das zeug zerbröselt wenn es trocken wird.temperatur in der garage 10°C.mmmh.,was hat vater denn da wieder vermurkst?
- zement zu alt?
- temperatur nicht zum werkeln geeignet?
- mischung nicht ok?
- gewebematten klein geschnitten und in den feuchten zement am objekt angedrückt.trotzdem fällt einiges ab und es zerläuft nach einer gewissen zeit.mischung relativ fest.was stimmt da nicht?
ich glaub,ich muss mir anderen zement holen und ne andere mischung machen.
kann mal jemand,der sich auskennt helfen?
grübelnde grüße
jörg


----------



## Hexe_Mol (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

hallo jörg 

ich bin zwar auch nicht gerade die "beton-fachfrau", aber ich habe eben mal meinen "bau-profi" gefragt (bot sich gerade an, da er auf nen kaffee hier war). :? sein erster kommentar: "warum nimmt der typ 1:1 zement und sand (oder haben wir das mit dem "ein teil sand" vielleicht falsch verstanden? ), dafür wäre 1:3 oder 1:4 richtig". 

der zweite kommentar: "wenn beton zu schnell abbindet, dann krümelt er". WARUM der nun zu schnell abgebunden hat, konnte er auch nur spekulieren...... zu trocken?  

ich habe vor ca 2 monaten den uferbereich zwischen meinem bach und dem steingarten mit beton neu gemacht (weil die vorherige, betonfreie lösung nicht richtig hielt), dabei hatte ich auch das problem: wenn ich den beton zu trocken anrühre, krümelt er, wenn ich ihn zu nass mache, ist er zu "schlabberig" und lässt sich nicht mehr gut formen. das war ne ganz schmale gradwanderung, die pasende menge wasser für nen "gut formbares, aber nicht mehr krümelndes gemisch" hin zu bekommen.  nach einigem rumprobieren habe ich dann gemerkt,  dass es besser ging, wenn ich den beton erst etwas flüssiger gemacht habe und dann ne halbe stunde - stunde warten, bis er ganz leicht "anzieht", so lies er sich am besten verarbeiten und wurde auch stabil. ebenfalls gut geklappt hat es, wenn ich nach dem "formen" mehrmals mit nassen händen die oberfläche noch etwas "nasser" gemacht habe. 

wenn das überhaupt nicht klappen will, würde ich vermutlich mal versuchen, nen "klotz" aus torf-beton in ne form zu gießen und den dann nach einigen tagen vorsichtig aus der form lösen und "naturnah" nachzubearbeiten (natürlich bevor er 100% ausgehärtet ist).


----------



## buddler (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

hallo!
erst mal dank für die schnelle antwort.
ist die mischung nicht ok?
dachte mir,je mehr sand,um so bröseliger wirds.war wohl falsch gedacht.mmhh,jetzt hab ich mal den trasszement ohne sand angemischt.aber so wie es aussieht,läufts auf das gleiche ergebnis hinaus.
ist mir jetzt schon das zweite mal passiert,dass zement von einem baumarkt nichts brachte.
werd wohl anderen besorgen müssen.das haut so nicht hin.
ich tippe mal echt,dass das zeug überlagert ist.bei anderen anbietern war der beton immer astrein.
muss ich mal weiter testen.irgendwie muss das doch klappen.
danke
jörg


----------



## toschbaer (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Na Jörg.
[QUOTE
Die Mischung ist 1Teil Sand: 1Teil 6mm Perlkies: 1Teil Zement
Den Farbton kann man mit Fliesenfugenfarbe oder mit Dachdeckermörtel wie gewünscht beimischen.


LG
Friedhelm[/QUOTE]


----------



## buddler (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

hallo friedhelm!
die farbe hab ich erst mal raus gelassen.
die erste mischung war 1:1.ein teil sand,ein teil zement.
ging leider in die hose.
es könnte allerdings auch an den temperaturen liegen.die zweite mischung ist zwar schon angehärtet,aber immer noch braun.das heißt,es ist noch immer enorm viel flüssigkeit im teil.
egal,ich betrachte das jetzt einfach mal als übungsobjekt
die nächsten werden sicherlich besser.:beten
im net sieht alles immer so easy aus...............
bis dann
jörg


----------



## Hexe_Mol (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

 jörg



> es könnte allerdings auch an den temperaturen liegen




du hattest doch von 10 grad über 0 berichtet, oder? 
wenn ja, dann ist die temperatur auf keinen fall das problem, zumal beim abbinden des betons auch nochmal wärme entsteht.  oder stellst du das zeug nach dem "basteln" zum aushärten nach draussen?? 

übrigens kann man die farbe auch durch die art des sands beeinflussen, von "dunkelgrau" bis "gelbstich" ist da vieles möglich.


----------



## karsten. (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hallo

was ich bisher als glaubwürdige "kunstfelsen" gesehen habe waren immer aus GFK

Beton sieht mMn.  immer aus wie Beton ........
im besten Fall wie Waschbeton oder mit Sand bestreuter Beton 

so was macht ein Bekannter von mir aus GFK 

nur durch "klopfen" von echtem Stein zu unterscheiden 

mfG


----------



## jochen (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hi,

soll jetzt keine Werbung sein, passt aber zum Thema.

Wer nicht basteln kann oder möchte, bekommt hier sehr gutes geboten,
der Preis ist natürlich wie immer relativ.

Ich hatte eine Ausstellung auf einer Messe im letzten Jahr besichtigen können, und war davon begeistert wie natürlich das Ganze wirkte.

http://www.steinzeit-design.at/Kunstfelsen/Welcome.htm

off topic...

für Aquarianer immer zu empfehlen die Sachen von Back to Nature,
ich entschied mich dafür, da sie sogar die Attacken meiner Rüsselzahnwelse und Panaque stand halten....also mehr als robust, und vom Aussehen sehr natürlich...

 

Mit freundlichen Gruss,

Jochen.


----------



## Digicat (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Servus Jochen

Danke für den Link 

Hätte nicht gedacht was alles so möglich ist .... schaut sehr gut aus und man könnte doch so einen "Felsen" im Wohnzimmer sehr dekorativ anbringen


----------



## buddler (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

temperatur könnte auch etwas niedriger sein.will ich mich jetzt nicht festlegen.bei den minusgraden ist ein absacken der temperatur in der garage wohl möglich.
werde mal anderen zement besorgen und weiter testen.
@karsten:der entscheidende aspekt für ein gelungenes ergebnis,ist immer das finish.durch den anstrich oder die färbung allein wirds identisch.
das wird wohl noch einige zeit in anspruch nehmen,um annähernd ein echtes ergebnis zu erzielen.

so etwas in der art wäre schon nicht schlecht
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Bdrni-aSUo&NR=1
aber davon kann ich im moment noch träumen.
hab jetzt noch mal in anderen berichten gelesen,dass man der mischung glasfasern und acryllack zusetzen soll.
durch die fasern wird das gleiche ergebnis erzielt wie bei gfk.
der acryllack in der mischung soll allerdings nur den mix wasserdichter machen.kann man bei trasszement glaub ich drauf verzichten.der soll vom gefüge nach aushärtung her schon nicht so wasserdurchlässig sein.
ein kollege von mir hatte mal ein vivarium für seine pfeilgiftfrösche gebaut.styropor,fliesenkleber,farbe------da war kaum noch ein unterschied zum echten gestein zu sehen.
wie gesagt--übung macht den meister.
wäre ja schon mal über eine gelungene mischung froh.ich werde mal den nächsten versuch im heizungskeller starten.mal sehen wie sich die mischung dann verhält.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

hier noch mal einige beispiele wie so etwas in perfektion aussehen kann.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giX2QpoAC9w&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H64QYRMbjmk&feature=related
oder hier noch andere gestaltungsmöglichkeiten 
alles aus beton hergestellt.
wahnsinn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSn9hJgMclY&NR=1


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Man muss auf jeden Fall bei den Temperaturen auch den Materialien genug Zeit geben auf Temperatur zu kommen. Hatte mal den Fall, wo jemand ne Spachtelmasse vom kalten Lager verarbeitet hat. Im Zimmer hatte er zwar Raumtemperatur von 20 Grad, aber die Spachtelmasse war natuerlich will kälter und härtete deswegen nicht aus. 
Vielleicht auch ne Möglichkeit zu des Rätsels Lösung. Überlagert kann ich mir bei den Mengen die die Baumärkte da umsetzen kaum vorstellen. Aber auch sowas kann passieren, aber wird das Zeug dann nicht einfach Bretthart ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Hexe_Mol (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*



karsten & jochen, vielen dank für die tollen links! 

da sind der phantasie des teichfreundes ja kaum noch grenzen gesetzt und die firma, die sich hinter "kunstgestein.de" versteckt, ist auch gar nicht so weit weg von uns.....


----------



## buddler (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

sicherlich ist gfk ne nette sache,aber allein für die rückwand eines 2 meter aquariums bei back to nature kann man schon einiges an material für künstliche felsen besorgen.
diese dimensionen,die mir da im moment vorschweben,dürften wohl mit gfk leider nicht mehr zu bezahlen sein.
gfk wäre wirklich die bessere wahl.
aber mal sehen wie sich gfb verhält.wenn alles nicht den vorstellungen entspricht,wird die tonne aufgemacht und ab damit.verbucht wirds dann unter lehrgeld.
jörg


----------



## Nikolai (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hallo Jörg,

handelsüblicher Zement braucht bis zu 4 Wochen, um abzubinden. Die Kunst dabei ist, den richtigen Zeitpunkt für die Nachbearbeitung abzupassen. Die Temperatur dabei ist ein entscheidender Faktor. Die Eigenerwärmung durch den Abbindeprozess ist bei kleinen Teilen vernachlässigbar, da die Auskühlung das mehr als kompensiert.
Wichtig ist vor allem, daß das Teil dabei nicht trocken wird. 
Ein Mischungsverhältnis von 1 Teil Zement zu 3 Teilen Sand ist völlig ausreichend. Saure Zusatzstoffe wie Torf neutralisieren teilweise die Bindekraft.
Im Hannoverschen Zoo sind ganze Landschaften mit künstlichen eingefärbten Betonfelsen geformt und es sieht hervorragend aus. Es ist halt auch eine art Kunsthandwerk, daß man sich mühsam erarbeiten muß. Daran arbeite ich zur Zeit auch gerade. 
Wenn Du für die Oberfläche sehr feinen Sand verwendest, wird sie auch sehr glatt.    

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## buddler (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

hallo nikolai!
das scheint wirklich ein temperaturproblem gewesen zu sein.
nach einer woche ist es jetzt erst mal richtig hart geworden.allerdings hatte es noch immer diese braune färbung wie vor einer woche.
heute hab ich das teil,das die luftpumpe mal abdecken soll,in den heizungskeller gebracht.nach ca.6 stunden setzte der richtige trocknungsprozess ein und der beton nimmt die charakteristische graufärbung an.
das wird wirklich noch ein langer weg werden,bis dies mal realistische züge annimmt.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

um wirklich große exemplare herstellen zu können,muss man den stein in mehreren platten zusammenfügen und die ränder mit mörtel aneinander fügen.
die steinplatten werden durch bohrungen und gerödelten draht miteinander verbunden.
soweit ist eigendlich schon alles klar.
nur.............wie werden die platten mit den realistischen konturen gegossen???
schalungen bauen,richtige steine rein,folie drüber und ausgießen?
müßte ja eigendlich funktionieren.
nach dem trocknen wie oben zusammenfügen.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

hier mal ein kleiner einblick in die arbeitsweise.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaVj3V-sh-A&feature=related
natürlich ließe sich ein großes exemplar auch aus draht vorformen und direkt vor ort mit putz bestreichen.


----------



## Nikolai (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hallo Jörg,

das ist ja schon etwas für Fortgeschrittene. Ich gehe wohl recht in der Annahme, daß das nicht Dein Projekt ist. Ich kann mich dunkel errinnern, daß Du etwas von Schalterabdeckungen für den Anfang angedacht hattest.
Eine Negativform, zumindest für eine Hälfte, läßt sich leicht anfertigen, indem Du ein entsprechendes Loch in die Erde buddelst und die Konturen darin ausformst. Paßt auch gut zum Buddler  

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Hexe_Mol (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*





buddler schrieb:


> natürlich ließe sich ein großes exemplar auch aus draht vorformen und direkt vor ort mit putz bestreichen.




hmmm............ jetzt wo du das so sagst..... 
mit ner ähnlichen technik habe ich vor gefühlten 100 jahren die gebirge, tunnel usw.. meiner modelleisenbahn gebaut. . erst mit "hühnerdraht" die formen grob geformt, dann mit gipsbinden "bekleistert" und nach und nach ausgeformt. 

nach diesem system sollte man doch auch felsen für den garten bauen können.... statt gipsbinden eben arnierungsmattenstücke und ne zement-sand oder zement-torf-sand-mischung...

es wird zeit, dass der frühling kommt und ich "rumprobieren" kann...


----------



## buddler (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

moin!
so einige dinge sind ja schon fast fertig.ist eben alles noch in der erprobung und funzt auch nicht immer.
hier schon mal die gedachte abdeckung für die luftpumpe und ein 1 meter breites wasserspiel.allerdings noch ohne bohrung.
die kommt noch,wenn ich passende pumpe(ca 5 watt) gefunden hab.ich denke mal,wenn alles hübsch aufgebaut und dekoriert ist,wird schon nicht so schlecht aussehen.
die großen platten werden wohl erst im frühjahr draussen gegossen.so langsam wirds eng
eins noch.........hier ist ein amateur am werk
gruß jörg


----------



## mitch (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

hallo jörg,

na das schaut doch schon nach felsen aus  echt klasse 

ich werde mir da auch mal was machen ==> lichtsäule für aussen


----------



## buddler (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

hallo!
dachtest du da an diese japanische version der laternen?
hier mal ein exemplar
http://cgi.ebay.de/Koya-Yani-Japani...Garten_Garten_Dekoartikel&hash=item45f1c14200
denke mal,das dürfte eigendlich nicht so schwer sein.
danke für den zuspruch,dachte schon,ich wär völlig neben der spur.
gruß jörg


----------



## Dodi (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hallo Jörg,

sieht ja schon mal gut aus!

Nein, Du bist nicht völlig neben der Spur.

Ich finde es toll, wenn Du Dich an solchen Dingen versuchst - weiter so!


----------



## Wanderra (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hallo Jörg!

Das hast Du klasse gemacht! Hut ab!

Gruß Jens


----------



## buddler (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

danke euch!
über die nächsten projekte wird berichtet.
ich muss mir mal fiberglasfasern besorgen.die sollen den mix noch besser machen und es sollen sich damit dann auch senkrechte formen und überhängende teile besser formen lassen.
bis später mal.
gruß jörg


----------



## rut49 (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hallo Jörg,
sieht doch schon klasse aus. Bei meiner Phantasie erkenne ich auf dem 2. Photo sogar ein Gesicht (Katze, Tiger o.Ä.) Gewollt oder Zufall?
Experimentier bitte weiter, bin schon ganz gespannt auf die nächsten Objekte.
Schöne Feiertage Regina


----------



## buddler (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

moin,moin!
so........nach etlichen experimenten und niederlagen beim bau,entwickelt sich so langsam eine gewisse technik in der herstellung der steine.
als beste technik hat sich der schrittweise aufbau der kunststeine herausgestellt.
hierbei werden einzelne platten modeliert und anschließend zu einem großen stein zusammengebaut.
hier mal ein exemplar von ca. 60 cm höhe.
und die frisch modelierten platten zum aufbau eines neuen felsen.
als grundgerüst war hierbei styropor sehr hilfreich.
zum schluss noch ein ca 1 meter großer stein.der wurde allerdings nicht aus einzelnen platten gebaut,sondern in einem zug aufgebaut.
ich hoffe es verdeutlicht die diversen techniken bei der steinerzeugung.
die ganzen großen klöpse werde ich im frühjahr vor ort bauen,denn die wird wohl keiner mehr tragen können.
gruß jörg


----------



## Stoer (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hallo Buddler,

sieht echt stark aus.
Mit der Fertigkeit kannst Du für die Karl May Festspiele in Bad Seegeberg arbeiten.

Was wiegt so ein Teil ?

Gruss 
Peter


----------



## Dodi (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hallo Jörg,

das sieht ja schon richtig gut aus!
Aus Dir wird ja noch ein "Bildhauer"! 

Der Fels hat meine Fantasie angeregt...


----------



## Nikolai (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hallo Jörg,

sieht echt klasse aus. Ich bin gerade am überlegen, wo ich noch ein paar Steine unterbringen kann, damit ich mich auch nochmal darin versuchen kann.

Interressant wäre für mich, welche Mischung Du letztendlich verwendet hast, besonders an der Oberfläche.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## buddler (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

hallo zusammen!
erst mal schönen dank für den zuspruch.
@peter:der große stein wiegt ca 10 kilo.
man kann die teile auch leichter herstellen.dazu mixt man zu einem teil zement noch einen teil styroporkügelchen.diese art ist mir allerdings zu aufwendig,da anschließend noch eine schicht aufgetragen weden muß ohne styropor.
sonst sieht die oberfläche nicht realistisch aus.
@dodi:das hätte ich nun wirklich nicht daraus erkanntaber so siehts auch gut aus.
@nicolaim grunde genommen ist es immer noch eine mischung aus phi mal auge.
ich würde sagen......so ein teil trasszement und ca 2 teile feinen sand.
allerdings bin ich mit der konsistens der mischung noch nicht ganz zufrieden.an senkrechten flächen ist es schon etwas schwierig und der mix bildet oft am bodenrand eine wulst.da muß ich dann schon öfter mit der kelle alles wieder nach oben ziehen.
in einem videoclip hab ich mal gesehen,wie jemand glasfasern und eine flüssigkeit zugefügt hat,um den mix klebriger zu machen.die flüssigkeit wurde als polymerer akryllack bezeichnet.keine ahnung,was das für ein zeug sein soll.angeblich versiegelt es die poren des mixes.im grunde genommen wäre mir egal,ob da nun etwas feuchtigkeit in den beton eindringen kann.aber wenn es die klebkraft erhöhen würde,wäre es schon interessant.
vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand damit aus.
oder gibt es noch eine andere art dem mix mehr klebeeigenschaften zu verpassen?
du hast deiner wand doch auch senkrechte dickere strukturen verpaßt.ist da nichts wieder runter gerutscht?
zur struktur der oberfläche bei meinen steinen kann ich nur den einsatz eines handtuchs empfehlen.man tupft mit dem handtuch die oberfläche ab und erhält dadurch eine sandsteinartige oberfläche.mit gebrochenen styropor erhält man sagenhafte strukturen in der oberfläche.mit etwas übung siehts hinterher recht realistisch aus.
den feinschliff erhält man dann durch die farben.
viel spass beim nachbau.ich rate nur......................suchtgefahr.
klappen die kleinen teile, will man immer mehr.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

eins noch vergessen:
um der ganzen sache die nötige festigkeit zu verpassen, habe ich gewebematten aus plastik eingearbeitet.
die werden im baumarkt auf rollen angeboten.werden beim verputzen eingesetzt.
auf dem ersten bild sieht man am unteren linken rand des steins noch etwas vom gewebe.
den genauen namen kenne ich jetzt nicht.
das zeug ist eigendlich das teuerste bei der herstellung der steine.hält aber auch etliche quadratmeter.
gruß jörg


----------



## Christine (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hallo Jörg,

sehr gelungen, Deine Kunststeine.

Wieviel Gewichtersparnis mögen die Styrokügelchen bringen? 

Liebe Grüße 
Christine,
die dieses Jahr nicht basteln wollte


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Servus Jörg

Mit deiner Technik könnte man sehr gut einen Bachlauf gestalten 

Abgesehen von den Steinen, die mir im übrigen sehr, sehr gut gefallen


----------



## Hexe_Mol (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*



wow, deine "steine" sehen ja schon richtig klasse aus! 
da bin ich echt gespannt, was du noch so erschaffst. diese technik könnte ich mir auch gut für einen schönen quell"stein" vorstellen. 



buddler schrieb:


> eins noch vergessen:
> um der ganzen sache die nötige festigkeit zu verpassen, habe ich gewebematten aus plastik eingearbeitet.
> die werden im baumarkt auf rollen angeboten.werden beim verputzen eingesetzt.
> auf dem ersten bild sieht man am unteren linken rand des steins noch etwas vom gewebe.
> ...




was du meinst heisst armierungsgewebe oder armierungsmatten und ist für kleines geld in jedem gut sortierten baumarkt oder baustoffhandel (wesentlich preiswerter) in verschiedenen "maschengrößen" zu bekommen.


----------



## buddler (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

hallo helmut!
das mit dem bachlauf hab ich auch schon mal durchdacht.
genügend fläche dafür wäre noch vorhanden.mal abwarten.....das will alles noch geplant werden.
........
aber son schicker quellstein ist bestimmt schnell hergestellt.
mit den styroporkugeln würde sich vieleicht 20% einsparen lassen.man muß ja bedenken,dass die oberfläche ja wieder neu gestaltet werden muss.
auf die paar kilo wirds bestimmt nicht ankommen.
mal gespannt was nikolai noch für tipps hat bei der herstellung des mixes.
gibt es eigendlich auch armierungsgewebe in metall?
das hab ich mal bei der herstellung von felsen in gehegen der zoos gesehen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Hexe_Mol (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

 jörg




buddler schrieb:


> gibt es eigendlich auch armierungsgewebe in metall?
> das hab ich mal bei der herstellung von felsen in gehegen der zoos gesehen.




 spontan fällt mir da hühnerdraht / kaninchendraht ein, evtl drahtfliegengitter 
was für nen vorteil würdest du dir von metall gegenüber dem kunststoffgewebe versprechen?


----------



## buddler (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

hallo!
für größere objekte.um so ganz große teile,wie zum beispiel einen wasserfall herstellen zu können,bedarf es ja zunächst einer stabilen unterkonstruktion.
da wird man um stahlstäbe und drahtgeflecht wohl nicht herumkommen.
hier ist gut zu erkennen,wie der aufbau erfolgen sollte.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QaAll5gKZg&feature=related
jetzt hab ich natürlich kein bauprojekt in diesem ausmaß vor,aber es verdeutlicht,wie die man vorgehen sollte.
es ist auch kurz dieses stahlgewebe zu sehen,das auf die eisenkonstruktion aufgebracht wird.
mal schauen,was dabei entsteht.
hoffentlich ist bald frühling
gruß jörg
ps.hab noch ein video gefunden,auf dem das drahtgeflecht besser zu sehen ist.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX4v5gSg7QY&NR=1


----------



## Annett (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hallo Jörg.

Vermutlich gibt es noch keine Erfahrungen, wieviele Winter die "Steine" überstehen?
Oder wolltest Du die kleineren alle im Herbst wieder einsammeln?

Ich meine... wir haben ja Feldsteine im Überfluß, sodass ich eher weniger künstliche Steine basteln muss, nur wirklich schön sind die meisten eben auch nicht.

Edit: Bild vom Steinhaufen vor ein paar Jahren
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/10862&d=1177163653


----------



## Hexe_Mol (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*



jörg, wenn du so "halbe gebirge" bauen möchtest, wie in den videos zu sehen, dann würde ich wohl als "grobgerüst" baustahlmattenstücke nehmen (die kann man ja mit draht verbinden), da drüber dann kaninchendraht, fliegendraht oder armierungsmatten ziehen und dann erst das "gestein" auftragen.

annett, da seid ihr ja "steinreich".  wir wohnen hier in so ner steinarmen gegend, dass wir uns schon über faustgroße steine nen loch in den bauch freuen und müssen fast alle steine, die wir im garten oder am teich brauchen, kaufen.


----------



## buddler (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

hallo ihr beiden!
ja leider muß auch ich jeden stein hier kaufen.für den teich hab ich damals extra ruhrsandstein von külpmann liefern lassen.
ich betrachte das im moment alles als training für die eigendlichen planungen.son schönen hohen wasserfall oder einen bachlauf aus diesem material ist dann natürlich schon die königskür.
ich hab die fertigen steine jetzt schon mal fast alle raus gebracht.ich hoffe die bekommen noch mal richtig frost ab.dann wird sich zeigen,ob sich der ganze aufwand gelohnt hat.aber im grunde genommen ist das auch nichts anderes als wenn man eine wand verputzen würde.die fällt ja auch nicht beim ersten frost ab.sollte sie zumindest nicht.aber möglich ist alles.mal abwarten.
hab gerade noch den anderen stein zusammengebaut.
bohrungen rein,draht durch und dann verputzt.so langsam kommen die teile an die schmerzgrenze.mal gespannt,ob ich den überhaupt noch allein wieder nach draußen bekomme.werd ich wohl noch ein steak mehr essen müssen
gruß jörg


----------



## nick29 (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Das sieht ja schon mal richtig gut aus....
Eine Frage hab ich da noch...
Welche Art von Farbe benutzt du?
Das Material für die Felsen, den Unterbau usw.. hab ich schon mit ein paar Tests und Recherchen herrausgefunden.... aber mit der Farbgebung hab ich noch Probleme.
Würde mit Pulver dem Beton schon mal den richtigen Grundfarbton geben. (Beige)
Danach müsste ich halt noch Struktur einarbeiten. Problem is nur, dass es Sommer wie Winter draussen steht und ein Wasserfall  einen Koiteich werden soll.
Sollte also am besten lebensmittelecht, UV-Beständig, usw. sein.
Ebenfalls sollte sich durch das permanente überströmen mit wasser keine Farbe Lösen.
Keine Ahnung welche Farbe ich da benutzen soll ....
Danke schon mal
Mfg


----------



## buddler (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

hallo nick29!
ja,das mit der farbe ist schon so eine sache.
man kann natürlich betonfarben dem mix zusetzen.allerdings dürfte es danach schwierig werden andere  farbtöne aufzutragen.
ich hab alles fasadenfarbe bzw. abtönfarbe nachträglich aufgetragen.
dadurch dass der beton ein helle farbe nach der trocknung erhält,ist es einfacher die farben auf dem hellen untergrund aufzutragen.
bereiche die permanent dem wasser ausgesetzt sind ,müssen mit epoxidharz oder klarem bootslack noch zusätzlich überstrichen werden.der rest muss nicht damit behandelt werden.im laufe der jahre wird die farbe wohl etwas verblassen.allerdings dürfte es aber nicht schwierig sein etwas farbe nachträglich wieder aufzutragen.oder man beläßt es dabei.die natur wird eh die steinflächen mit __ moos und algen in beschlag nehmen.
die farbgestaltung ist allerdings mit ewas geschick und übung auch relativ schnell zu erlernen.
die besten ergebnisse erzielt man mit einem nassen schwamm.
untergrund richig durchnässen und dann die farben nacheinander auftragen.
viel spass bei der produktion
gruss jörg


----------



## Nikolai (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hallö Jörg,

für die Färbung habe ich mir folgendes überlegt:
Der Rohling wird aus einer einfachen Betonmischung hergestellt, die dann einige Zeit abbindet und aushärtet.
Danach rührt man dünnflüssige und eingefärbte Mischungen an, die den Rohling mit einer dünnen Schicht überziehen. Ist die erste Schicht leicht abgebunden, wiederholt man dieses mit einer anderen Farbe, usw.
Bevor sich alles verfestigt werden die Konturen nachgearbeite und mit viel Wasser und einem Schwamm geglättet. Durch das stellenweise Abtragen der Deckschicht erscheinen dann die verschiedenen Farbtöne. Nach meinen Vorstellungen sollte sich dabei eine schöne farbliche Struktuierung der Oberfläche ergeben.
Selbst habe ich es aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Sicher werden dazu einige Versuche nötig sein, bis ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis dabei herauskommt.
Wenn Du entsprechende Versuche anstellst und hier berichtest, spar ich mir eine menge Arbeit :smoki 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Christine (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hallo!

Zum Farbproblem - es gibt - z.B. wird das bei NG für die Teichzementierung verwendet - Pigmente, die man der Masse beifügen kann.

Ich selber habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Abtönfarbe relativ gut hält, aber natürlicher wirkt, wenn man strikt von dunkel nach hell arbeitet und nur den ersten Ton deckend mit Pinsel oder Rolle aufträgt. Alle Folgetöne werden drauf geschwämmelt - wenn man drauf achtet, dass Vertiefungen nur im Grundton gefärbt werden - also in Rillen oder Gruben nicht hineinschwämmelt, wirkt das Ergebnis plastischer.

Dieser Knabe hier ist so behandelt - war ursprünglich aus Kunststoff, das Kupfergrün imitieren sollte. Wirk jetzt wie seine Steinkollegen:


----------



## Nikolai (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hallo Jörg,



> mal gespannt was nikolai noch für tipps hat bei der herstellung des mixes.



bei der Gestaltung von senkrechten und überhengenden Konturen ist allerdings einiges zu beachten.
Ich hatte auch das Problem, dass der Beton entweder nach unten fließt, oder sich vom Untergrund löst.
Sollte er sich vom Untergrund lösen, aber nicht herunterfallen, mußt Du trotzdem alles wieder entfernen, sonst würde der dahinterliegende Luftspalt sich ggf. mit Wasser füllen und bei Frost zu Schäden führen.
Meine Feststellung ist, man trägt den Beton besser in mehreren Arbeitsgängen auf. Die Bemessung der Wasserbeigabe ist dabei das schwierigste. Ich habe das so gelöst, dass ich den Beton trocken angemischt habe und dann vor Ort im Eimer die Mischung nach den Erfordernissen mit Wasser angerührt habe. Die Konsistenz ändert sich ständig. Hat man eine fließende Stelle, gibt man trockeneren Beton dazu. Bröckelt es, nimmt man flüssigeren Beton. Auch sollte man im ersten Arbeitsgang nicht gleich versuchen, die Konturen herauszuarbeiten. Das geht leichter, wenn der Beton leicht abgebunden hat. Die Oberfläche kann man dann noch mit Wasser aufweichen und glätten.

   

Hier noch einmal die Ansicht der Mauer, bevor ich sie verputzt habe und nachher.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## mitch (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

hallo,

damit könnte man in die serienproduktion gehen  

http://www.kaupo.de/branchen-und-anwendungen/betonguss.html


----------



## buddler (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

ok,aber noch üben wir
bis jetzt hab ich es noch nie geschafft einen stein im ganzen hochzuziehen.das mischungsverhältnis stimmt schon,aber das eigengewicht ist zu hoch für ca 3 cm schichten.das muss man entweder schichtweise aufbauen,oder eben platten gießen.
mir persönlich gefällt im moment die formgebung durch platten am besten.
die farbgestaltung durch mehrere schichten eisenoxydpulver scheint mir sehr aufwändig zu sein.aber wenns klappt ,bin ich auch für alle neuheiten offen.
im moment trage ich schwarze oder tiefbraune töne in den vertiefungen und rissen auf und mit dem schwamm und reichlich wasser entstehen dann die konturen.hellere farben werden zum schluss aufgetragen.
man kann auch die farben anmischen und mit hilfe einer sprühflasche aufbringen.überflüssige farbe und tränen mit dem schwamm wieder entfernen.
aber der mix muss noch klebriger zu mischen sein.hab im net gesehen,wie jemand dicke zementflatschen an die wand warf und das zeug hielt ohne zu verrutschen.
ich werde mal bei gelegenheit den baufachhändler meines vertrauens aufsuchen und befragen wie solche mixe hergestellt werden.vielleicht kennen die ja noch nen trick.
gruß jörg


----------



## Nikolai (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hallo Jörg,

ja das mit dem anwerfen, ohne das es herunterfällt ist ungefähr wie Fahrradfahren. Sieht einfach aus, keiner kann es dir erklären, aber mit viel Übung lehrnst du es dann selber und verlehrnst es nie mehr.
Entscheident ist halt die Konsistenz der Masse, dafür mußt Du ein Gefühl entwickeln.

Ich habe eine Sammlung handverlesener Natursteine. Die sind für mich der Maßstab; einfach wird´s nicht.


         

Beim Anlegen der Natursteinmauer hatte ich die Qual, dass ich manche so schön fand, dass ich sie nicht vermauern mochte.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## buddler (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

moin!
die gesprenkelten muster sind wohl nicht so schwer herzustellen.
hier die technik eines fiffigen herren aus dem net.
hier ab minute 6
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8eP3ukU8To&feature=related
und hier der weitere verlauf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qmxRnk5Nmc&feature=related
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

die struktur des steins auf bild 4 läßt sich ganz einfach mit gebrochenem styropor herstellen.
so schwierig,wie es auf den erste nblick erscheint,ist es nicht.das wirst du sicherlich schnell selbst feststellen.
farbgebung wie zuvor schon mal beschrieben.erst die schwarze farbe auftragen und mit dem nassen,sauberen schwamm wieder die überschüssige farbe entfernen.trocknen lassen und den helleren farbton mit dem schwamm auftragen.so ensteht schnell eine optische anordnung der sedimente auf dem gestein.
viel spass noch.
es wird wärmer.........speissfass raus und losgelegt
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

moin!
ganz tolle ideen kann man sich auf dieser seite holen.dieser hersteller von künstlichen steinen versteht sein handwerk.
bei youtube gibts dann auch noch einige videos,wie die steine eingefärbt werden.echt interessante seite.
einfach mal in den galerien stöbern.
da kommt so manche anregung.
http://www.ricorock.com/index.html
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

hallo zusammen!
ich zeig euch mal mein neues projekt.da unter der großen __ eibe der rasen in jedem jahr wieder ausgesät weren muß,hab ich mich dazu entschlossen, hier ein lauschiges plätzchen mit kiesbeet anzulegen.
als abgrenzung zum rasen hab ich die ganzen gefertigten steine zusammen gestellt zu einer kleinen mauer.
ist noch nicht ganz fertig.aber man kann schon erahnen,was es werden soll.unter dem schirm hab ich gearbeitet,da man bei dem wetter sonst draußen nix machen könnte.die dunklere farbe der steine kommt durch frischen beton.eingefärbt werden sie später,wenn alles durchgetrocknet ist.
hier mal schon ein einblick auf das entstehende projekt.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

so,hatte ein bild doppelt gepostet.alles wieder richtig.
gruß jörg


----------



## Dodi (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Wow, Jörg,

Du bist ja wirklich kreativ! 

Bin schon mächtig gespannt auf das Endergebnis!


----------



## mitch (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

hallo *Mr. Flintstone*, 

wow, das schaut klasse aus  wird bestimmt ne schöne ecke


----------



## Nikolai (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hallo Jörg,

mach weiter so, wird bestimmt gut 
und halt uns auf dem Laufenden.
Besonders beeindruckend finde ich, daß du dich vom Wetter nicht abschrecken läßt. 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## buddler (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

guten morgen !
schönen dank.ja,leider sind die aufenthalte draußen nicht ganz so angenehm.sonst könnte man einiges viel schneller herstellen.
die platten trocknen immer noch relativ schlecht bei diesen temperaturen.da ist auch nach tagen noch vorsicht angebracht,wenn man die geformten platten von der unterlage löst.
das hat sich als die einfachste technik erwiesen.platten modellieren,zusammen setzen wie ein puzzle und dann noch fixieren.mittlerweile nehme ich kabelbinder dafür.ist viel praktischer wie das drahtgerödel.
die strukturierung mit frotteehandtuch und gebrochenem styropor klappt mittlerweile auch schon recht gut.
man merkt,so langsam kommt übung rein.am meisten freue mich schon auf noch größere modellierte platten.das wird dann erst mal richtig interessant.
ein weiteres positives ergebnis ist noch in der teichrandgestaltung zu verzeichen.ich hab den rest des betons nach dem modellieren zur verkleidung der noch sichtbaren teichfolie genommen.stark mit kies vermischt und dann auf die teichränder aufgeknetet.etwas mit kies besteut und schon hat man ne suuuuuuuuuuuper teichrandabdeckung.man kann auch kleine formen am rand herstellen,in denen man dann später noch pflanzen reinsetzt.
jetzt hatte ich nicht so viel folie rausschauen,aber die zwischenräume der steine sind nun auch ausgefüllt und das gesamtbild wirkt dadurch noch natürlicher.
bilder folgen dann noch.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

das nenne ich mal ne art der wiederverwertung.
da hat sich jemand steine für einen wasserfall aus alten reifen gebaut.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADRhZE5RUDM
gar nicht so verkehrt die idee.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

morgen!
so,ein großer brummer ist noch dazu gekommen.
macht bei dem wetter allerdings keinen spass.
jedenfalls ist die abgrenzung soweit jetzt gesetzt und bei gelegenheit kann kies bestellt werden.
mal sehen,welche ecke dann noch dran kommt
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

moin!
soooo,nach etlichen heftigen nachfrösten kann man sagen,dass die steine auch dies ohne weiteres verkraften.
es sind lediglich an einzelnen kleinen stellen,an denen die platten zusammen gemörtelt wurden,kleinere risse aufgetaucht.das war aber schon nach der trocknungsphase zu sehen.an den stellen die fein säuberlich mit armierungsgewebe vermörtelt wurden tauchte dies nicht auf.
also muss bei den nächsten steinchen der rand demnächst sauber mit gewebe verputzt werden.
ist zwar nicht dramatisches,aber bei großen platten will ich später kein risiko eingehen.
durch die risse im stein siehts eigendlich ja noch natürlicher aus
sonst schon jemand zur kelle und kübel gegriffen?
gruß jörg


----------



## Hexe_Mol (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

 jörg



> sonst schon jemand zur kelle und kübel gegriffen?




neee, dazu ist es hier noch viel zu kalt und winterlich. bei den temperaturen würde ja nichts vernünftig trocknen, von der tatsache, dass man sich beim "pampen" die hände abfrieren würde, ganz abgesehen. das muss warten, bis der frühling endlich da ist.


----------



## buddler (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

moin!
ja leider zu kalt zum werkeln.hab heute auch nur noch draußen einen stein zusammengebaut,die platten gebohrt und mit ratschenbändern aufgebaut.
den rest kann ich dann auch erst erledigen,wenn die frostperiode wieder vorbei ist.das wird sonst nix mit dem mörtel.
im heizungskeller trocknen die geformten platten sehr gut,aber mehr ist leider im moment nicht drin.
wenn ich die teile im keller fertig verfuge,bekomm ich die nicht mehr raus.das wird zu schwer dann.deshalb ist es schon besser die teile vor ort zusammen zu bauen.
es muss waaaaaaaaaaaaarm werden
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

moin!
so,noch eben die regenpause ausgenutzt und den abschlussstein zusammengebaut.
jetzt muss alles noch richtig durchtrocknen und dann gehts auch schon ans malen nach zahlen
kosten--------------ca.60 euro.
zeit---------------------besser nicht drüber nachdenken
spassfaktor-----------unbezahlbar
hier das ergebnis.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (25. März 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

moin,moin!
so.......das wetter hat ja wohl alle wieder nach draußen gelockt und so manchen wieder zur aktivität gebracht.
hier mal die fertige ecke unter der __ eibe.
noch ein paar bunte blümchen in töfpen dazu wenns nicht mehr kalt wird und die ecke ist gemütlich.
schätze,dass ich noch mal etwas nachpinseln muss,da die farbe doch noch etwas hell wirkt.
den rest übernehmen die moose und flechten.
und noch eine neuigkeit.
den kübel mit nem neuen stein(ca.1,3 m hoch) aufgebaut und verziert.ne nette seerose rein und schon siehts schick aus.
jetzt aber mal los.ab an die kellen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Nikolai (25. März 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

Hallo Jörg,
sieht ja echt toll aus- Warst ja auch richtig fleißig. Solltest Dich jetzt aber nach einem neuen Hobby umschauen, bevor Du Deinen Garten komplett zubetoniert hast.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## buddler (25. März 2011)

*AW: Kunstfelsen*

neee,soll ja nicht ausarten.


----------

